
Why not to use two axes on a chart, and what to use instead - fanf2
https://blog.datawrapper.de/dualaxis/
======
bradknowles
IMO, most charts aren't big enough to require more than one axe.

Using two axes to chop up a small chart seems to be overkill and maybe even
counter-productive.

